# September Accommodation



## tomh4563 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm moving to Abu Dhabi in September from the UK and am currently looking for an Apartment.

I'll be working in Mussafah (near Dalma Mall), I'm looking for a 1 bedroom Apartment and i would rather not spend more than 90k AED. 

I'd like to be in an area with other western expats as I think this will make it easier to make friends/ settle in. Hoping for less than a 30 Mins commute if possible and a pool ideally.

Can anyone please suggest where I should be looking/ which buildings might fit my criteria?

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Check out al reef downtown but it's quite far out of the city and maybe suits families better. My suggestion is any of the newer buildings in Danet area (the block behind holiday inn on airport road) - al Dana tower has some furnished 1 beds and is worth a look, other buildings are danat A and B towers, al nasr 1, another new building beside guardian towers, there's a few around - Dalma mall around 15 mins drive, longer at busy times.

Most hotel apartments are still in their summer rates through September so could be worth considering for a while (or long term), 1 bed furnished apartment with parking wifi housekeeping, pool and gym etc can be AED 6-9000/month, depending on quality and location.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomh4563 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks, I'll have a look at these! 

I'm 24 and moving out there alone so i'd like to be in a community of people in a similar situation..
I've read a lot about Al Reem, I understand the commute would be longer but would I be better off there?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I really think you should look at Al Rayyana community that backs onto Abu Dhabi golf club.
This website will give you details of properties for rent there as well as rest of UAE.

https://www.propertyfinder.ae/search?l=5701&q=&c=2&t=&rp=y&pf=&pt=&bf=&bt=&af=&at=&fu=0&kw=
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Please don't get confused between Al Reem (Island adjoining Abu Dhabi island near the Tourist Club Area) and Al Reef (long way out of the city on the road to Dubai). 
Neither are particularly good for your work location. I think Abu Dhabi island is better for someone looking for a younger expat community and non-family location on AD island. I would suggest you look at the towers in the area near Khalifa Park or Zayed Sports City.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I really think you should look at Al Rayyana community that backs onto Abu Dhabi golf club.
> This website will give you details of properties for rent there as well as rest of UAE.
> 
> ...




Not sure 1 bed Al Rayyana or Rihan heights would be in the stated budget :/ but maybe with rents coming down a bit - both are nice communities and worth a look.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

tomh4563 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm moving to Abu Dhabi in September from the UK and am currently looking for an Apartment.
> 
> ...


Check out the Mohammed Bin Zayed City and Khalifa City, both are near and easy approach for Musaffah. I m living in Musaffah too but nearby the western accommodation is only for etihad residence so better check the above mentioned areas. Good Luck


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> Not sure 1 bed Al Rayyana or Rihan heights would be in the stated budget :/ but maybe with rents coming down a bit - both are nice communities and worth a look.


Hi,
1 beds in Al Rayanna are in the 85-90k range now!
Rents have really slipped down this year!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tomh4563 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice! 

Al Rayyana or Rihan heights look ideal, are the prices listed on Dubizzle and Property finder accurate? or can you negotiate down/ are there many add ons?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tomh4563 said:


> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> Al Rayyana or Rihan heights look ideal, are the prices listed on Dubizzle and Property finder accurate? or can you negotiate down/ are there many add ons?


Hi,
Prices are not very negotiable - but always worth a try!
You need to pay 5% agents commission, normally 5% deposit and there will be a connection fee for the electricity/water.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

also look at ad one tower in the exhibition center district... they have one bed's in the range you are looking at, and is a 15-20 minute drive from musaffah... its pretty much 25-50 dhs by cab to anywhere you would want to go in abu dhabi...

ad one tower has a gorgeous pool with a whirlpool, a huge gym, carrefour and adcb branch on the main floor, a restaurant on site that is fairly decent, and the building across has been leased by etihad for their european cabin crew... and its in the embassies area so it is probably one of the most police patrolled and high security areas in abu dhabi... almost the entire building is very friendly expats with a few locals who work in abu dhabi on the weekdays and go home to alain/uaq/rak etc. on weekends... maintenance on site is also wonderful... any issue and you have someone in your flat in 10 minutes after calling...

i lived there for the first two years i was in the uae by myself in a one bed that overlooked the pool, and i absolutely loved it... the only downside was the one bed's don't have balconies... but i was ok with that...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

::AD One Tower


----------

